# Bottling



## Gumjump (Jun 18, 2011)

I plan on using a couple of the empty wine containers that come in a box. And also will use some plastic bottles. Only because it's not going to last long on our vacation. My skeeter is still in the Carboy now and is done and cleared. I plan on drinking July 4th weekend. Would it be best to wait until right before we leave or can I bottle it now?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 18, 2011)

Not knowing all the details add sorbate now and wait before sweetening. After it's been sweetened you should wait a week or longer to ensure refermentation does not occur.

If you believe it's going to be consumed over vacation you could sweeten and btl., then keep it very cold just before vacation. You may even leave a tad extra room in the btl. just incase it would start ferm. again.

enjoy


----------



## Gumjump (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry, I should have been clearer. I've already degassed, added sorbet and backsweetend. I did that 2 weeks ago. No activety going on in the Carboy at all.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 18, 2011)

Gumjump said:


> I plan on using a couple of the empty wine containers that come in a box. And also will use some plastic bottles.
> . Would it be best to wait until right before we leave or can I bottle it now?



Not sure what you mean by a couple wine containers. Are these bottles? I think plastic bottles are a tacky presentation BUT, if you are just going to camp or something and consuming them right away over the weekend it would be fine.


----------



## Gumjump (Jun 18, 2011)

I meant the wine you buy in the store that comes in a box. The wine itself is in a plastic bag with a spout. This is a camping trip and not anything fancy. I do plan on in the future to get some beer bottles and cap, but have't saved up enough yet.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 18, 2011)

Bottle Now. Remember to sample.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 18, 2011)

Since it's just a camping trip I would do exactly what you're doing myself. I would wait till the day of or day before to bag it though. Keep us posted on how it turned out for you.


----------



## Gumjump (Jul 4, 2011)

I wanted to get back to everyone and let you know about my first batch of Skeeter Pee. Well, it turned out great! I see what you mean about going down so easy on a hot day. It was a huge success with everyone that had some. I ended up bottling some with corks and using a couple of Ocean Spray Cranberry jugs with the handles. That worked out great. Kept it on ice and kept refilling everyones glass. There were so many people there I ended up with 3 cases of empty beer bottles I can use for my next batch. And it's almost ready. Thanks everyone for your help and suggestions.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 4, 2011)

Awesome, we love to hear success stories!


----------



## robie (Jul 5, 2011)

Finevinewines sells a Wine On Tap system. It is a serving bucket, with a hole for a plastic bag's spicket. It comes with three plastic bags for the wine; you can buy additional bags for next time of course. It is a very convenient system for wines that are not going to be around very long, like mist kits or summer wines. Great at parties, for sure.

I use this system for my summer wines. Wine only keeps in the bags for about 6 months. That is longer than any of my summer wines ever last.


----------

